# How do you open the trunk?...without using key?



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Anyone know when the button is active and when it's not? :dunno: Maybe I just happen to miss a timing window when the button is active before it times out? *


I think if the car is on and doors are locked, so is that button. Wouldn't want anyone crawling in your trunk at a stoplight, you know.

As for the "works when the car is on" crowd vs the "doesn't work when the car is on" crowd, programmable? Does it have something to do with the parking brake? I assume both types of transmissions are on each side of the debate, but Park vs. no Park?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Um, by lifting upwards?*



brewthunda said:


> *My preferred method is to place my hand under the trunk handle and lift in an upward motion, thus opening the trunk. *


This seems like the easiest solution, but it might be too easy.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

ronrich said:


> *the doors have to be unlocked for the trunk release on the trunklid to work. *


yeah, think of it this way... treat it just like a door. central lock controls whether you can open it or not, just like the gas filler door.

i've never really found it to be inconvenient or given it any thought.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> *
> 
> 
> The Hack said:
> ...


"remove" --> "remote"

I think he's saying that if you've locked the trunk via the key, pressing the remote release button isn't going to unlock the trunk and open it. :dunno:

At least that's the way I read it, not having one to try.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

by using the valet key to lock your trunk from the outside this disables both the inside trunk release button in the car AND the pad outside....seperateing it from the central locking system.....IT ALL WORKS like it is supposed to for every scenerio:thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

ronrich said:


> *the doors have to be unlocked for the trunk release on the trunklid to work. *


Do both driver and passenger side need to be unlocked? my driver side door has always been unlocked when I've tried to use the trunk release on the trunk.... :dunno:

I've tried it with the driver door both open and closed too...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I never understood the appeal of having an interior trunk release button. Most Japanese and American cars have such a button, but that's generally because they don't have a latch or switch on the trunk to open it. With the BMW having the exterior trunk handle, I can't imagine someone ever needing the interior trunk release button. Could someone explain to me under what scenarios you actually use this thing? :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Geeze...

I'm glad I have a wagon. I've never had a situation where the unlocking/locking/opening of either half of the hatch has ever been questionable.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

robg said:


> *I never understood the appeal of having an interior trunk release button. Most Japanese and American cars have such a button, but that's generally because they don't have a latch or switch on the trunk to open it. With the BMW having the exterior trunk handle, I can't imagine someone ever needing the interior trunk release button. Could someone explain to me under what scenarios you actually use this thing? :dunno: *


Here's the situation I was in yesterday -- took a friend to the airport to pick up his cousin. He went in, I stayed with the car, having to move it every once in awhile to keep the traffic control folks happy (we're at Orange level, after all). When my friend came out, I hit the trunk release, he helped his cousin load her bags in the back, and then they got in the car.

Sure, I could have gotten out of the car and used the key to unlock the trunk. The button was so much easier.

It's probably more a matter of what you are used to. Since most of my cars have been American or Japanese, I'm used to the remote release. My first car didn't have one and I got used to popping the hood to load luggage (it was a VW Bug).


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Spectre said:


> Sure, I could have gotten out of the car and used the key to unlock the trunk. The button was so much easier.
> QUOTE]
> 
> But you don't need the key to open the trunk-- you just use the squeeze handle and open it. So, your friend could've done that easily.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> *But you don't need the key to open the trunk-- you just use the squeeze handle and open it. So, your friend could've done that easily. *


right, just like a door. but maybe you opened the door for him too. :dunno:

although considering BMW owners don't know how to open it, maybe strangers shouldn't be expected to.


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

OK, here goes, I will give it my all. All doors have to be unlocked (ie. press remote twice) & the button on the trunk lid can be activated & trunk will unlatch. If you are in the car & hit the lock button & doors are locked only the gas filler door remains unlocked so that a gas attendent can attend to your car.

Valet mode-use master key in trunk lid and remove key when lock is in the horizontal position (or if you have a convertible the same thing will happen if you lock the glovebox). The only way it will open now is with the remote key.

I believe that all 2002 & newer E46s come standard with interior trunk release button & that it was part of a package (not standard) on all 2001 & older E46s.

Key has to be removed from ignition for any of the remote functions to work (even if you have a spare remote key that isn't in the ignition ).

A button can be installed but there isn't anything that is pre-wired. There is a wiring modification that has to be done. I think parts & labor at the dealer is like $200.00 

:yikes:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

3seriesbimmer said:


> *Again it continues....My 325i is NON Premium Package...and it still has a trunk release button. *


Ditto here. 2002 325i, no premium-package, but I DO have the trunk button. I had no idea until now that some cars didn't have this. How odd of BMW to leave it out.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

jgrgnt said:


> *Ditto here. 2002 325i, no premium-package, but I DO have the trunk button. I had no idea until now that some cars didn't have this. How odd of BMW to leave it out.  *


Same for me, I have PP and the trunk button. I did hear that prior to 02 the 325 sedans didn't have it, but this guy has an 02 :dunno:


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Trunk release*

March 2002 Compact.
No: internal trunk release button.
No: trunk keyhole.
Yes: key has remote button to open the trunk
Yes: there is an external release under the handle that opens the trunk

However, it is true that the release is not visible and most people don't know how to open it from the outside. I have to get out of the car and open it for them.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

Actually you have to use the master key and put the trunk lock in horizontal. 

The whole point is that the valet key can't unlock the trunk or the glove box.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *I wouldn't be surprised if you found an unused wire there.
> It's actually cheaper than to have different part numbers and all the complexities of keeping track of during assembly.
> I also wouldn't be surprised to learn that the function is disabled through some computer setting. After all, BMW engineers can't be that stupid. If you could add a $1 button in there, why would they increase complexity to save $0.20 (that's what a button would cost them) but loose one item in the standard feature list? *


You'll be very surprised what BMW includes in their wiring.

If you do NOT have auto dimming mirror, the wiring is not present despite the fact that it uses the same set of plugs and wired to the same location as the clown-nose. If a certain package isn't present then the wiring is not present for that package...There are always exceptions to the rule, like the OBC functions being part of your turn signal stalk...


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Do both driver and passenger side need to be unlocked?*


*That's the way my '01 330cic works. If your key memory is programmed for two-press full unlocking, then ONLY the driver's door unlocks with the first press. The passenger door and trunk stay locked.

If can (As I'm sure you know) have the key memory for that key changed so that everything unlocks with a single press. I had this done, and was very happy with it. Then, somehow a bunch of key memory settings I had were set back to default when I later on had my alarm activated.*


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> *That's the way my '01 330cic works. If your key memory is programmed for two-press full unlocking, then ONLY the driver's door unlocks with the first press. The passenger door and trunk stay locked.
> 
> If can (As I'm sure you know) have the key memory for that key changed so that everything unlocks with a single press. I had this done, and was very happy with it. Then, somehow a bunch of key memory settings I had were set back to default when I later on had my alarm activated. *


Hmm... I actually prefer to have only one side open on unlock... the only problem was that I didn't realize that both sides need to be unlocked for the trunk switch to be active. Now that I know when the switch is active, I'm cool with it...


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

robg said:


> *
> 
> 
> Spectre said:
> ...


----------

